# Anarchist Library: Against Identity Politics



## Hillbilly Castro (Jun 22, 2016)

https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/lupus-dragonowl-against-identity-politics

what do you think?


----------



## Skit (Jun 23, 2016)

Leftists patting themselves on the back because their morals are the "right" morals.


----------

